# Great personal service from DRI



## dougp26364 (Jun 27, 2011)

Recently, as in just a few minutes ago, I had posted about a minor glitch in the online system I was having with a guest certificate. Within moments I had an E-mail from Stephen Cloobeck, CEO of DRI asking me to get in touch with him about what I considered a minor issue. A few seconds after I sent him my phone number, he called and addressed my concerns personally. 

There is no other timeshare company where the CEO takes the time to make certain that their mission statement, Relaxation Simplified, is honored for it's owners. There is no other timeshare company where the CEO is willing to address and handle even the most minor of issues personally. DRI has far exceeded my expectations as an owner.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 28, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Recently, as in just a few minutes ago, I had posted about a minor glitch in the online system I was having with a guest certificate. Within moments I had an E-mail from Stephen Cloobeck, CEO of DRI asking me to get in touch with him about what I considered a minor issue. A few seconds after I sent him my phone number, he called and addressed my concerns personally.
> 
> There is no other timeshare company where the CEO takes the time to make certain that their mission statement, Relaxation Simplified, is honored for it's owners. There is no other timeshare company where the CEO is willing to address and handle even the most minor of issues personally. DRI has far exceeded my expectations as an owner.



Right after Diamond bought Sunterra, at TSForums I linked to a post at StreetTalk where Cloobeck had been personally involved.  A couple of days later Cloobeck himself joined TSForums and made several posts.  Several members at TSForums didn't believe it really was Cloobeck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 28, 2011)

And I was one of those who didn't believe it was him. That was until he looked up my membership information and called me at home. So this makes twice that the Mr. Cloobeck, CEO of DRI, has made time to personally contact me as an owner about an issue or problem.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 28, 2011)

I find it very refreshing to hear about such wonderful service in the Time Share Industry.  Congratulations to DRI.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jun 29, 2011)

As a DRI owner I am glad to hear this story.  When they first took over Sunterra I think they had legacy problems to deal with.  That was, of course, some time ago.  I see a sincere effort by DRI to make it through these rough times by offering owners added value.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think there was much room for improvement and since Mr. Cloobeck has taken over I see considerable improvement (of course, as I am quick to point out, at the expense of increased maintenance fees).  However, let me add my name to the list of those who have received personal phone calls from him. I am amazed that he has time (he sits on several other boards).  Originally my husband was concerned that he might be micro-managing the company - which would eventually kill him - but now I think his involvement was due to the previous poor management by Sunterra.   I remember (and experienced) comments about some pretty ridiculous things that DRI was doing but I notice those comments seem to have subsided as he builds his management team. My husband says I should mention that we have had excellent service from Kayce Brown whenever we have a problem and it looks like his IT division may be turning the corner, too!  Good job (now let's level out the mf!!)


----------

